# Still no Chuckars



## JackandAllie (Sep 29, 2010)

I have been out several times this year looking for chuckars and still have never seen one in the wild. This is my first year. I'm starting to think that chuckars don't actually live in Utah. Is there anyone that can help out a fellow hunter? I guess I must be doing something wrong. Any tips would be great or someone to show me the ropes. I am new to the sport and trying to figure it out on my own. I.ve read a lot of your postings and your stories make chuckar hunting sound like a blast. I've got two dogs that did well with pheasant and quail, but we never seeem to have any luck with chauckars or Huns.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Go west young man,find the steepest tallest mountain with rocky outcroppings at the top and start hunting. I like to use a chukar call to get them chuckering before I start hiking. Their call sounds like phak-yu,pkak-yu,phak-yu. I also use a hawk call if I don't get any response to a chukar call. Sometimes it will scare them into calling to help you locate them.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I hear tell they are down in the valley sage right now. Had a report of hundreds in the bottoms of the drainages from friday.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

PM Sent. Good luck and PM me back if you have questions.


----------



## Dirtysteve (Oct 9, 2007)

Idaho is loaded with chukars and huns this year. Try up there
What kind of dogs do you have?


----------



## D-rake (May 22, 2009)

Or head south, I hit up a bunch by yuba last weekend. Lucked onto them they ran across the road when I was headed out to my duck spot so I chased them the rest of the evening instead.


----------



## JackandAllie (Sep 29, 2010)

I really appreciate all of the tips you have given. I hope I have more luck this weekend. 
I have two Brittanys


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

JackandAllie said:


> I hope I have more luck this weekend.
> I have two Brittanys


It's like you're daring me to make Brittany jokes!

-_O-

But seriously, the first chukar is the hard one, after that they are only excrutiating.


----------



## JackandAllie (Sep 29, 2010)

Make all the jokes about brittany's that you want. Brittanys have won more championships than any other bread.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I got to ask where are you hunting them?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> Go west young man,find the steepest tallest mountain with rocky outcroppings at the top and start hunting. I like to use a chukar call to get them chuckering before I start hiking. Their call sounds like phak-yu,pkak-yu,phak-yu. I also use a hawk call if I don't get any response to a chukar call. Sometimes it will scare them into calling to help you locate them.


Good advice. Look for rocks with poop frosting the top of them too. That is one of the main signs I look for in addition to luv2fsh&hnt's suggestion


----------



## JackandAllie (Sep 29, 2010)

I've been hunting arid hills with rock formations. Cheat grass and junipers. I looked today for the steepest and rockiest hills I could find. I was in the west desert


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

JackandAllie said:


> Make all the jokes about brittany's that you want. Brittanys have won more championships than any other bread.


What about Wonder Bread?  See, it's like shooting chukars in a barrel.

Come on boys- help this feller out. Ya'll know I'm in Germany or I'd do it myself!


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

JackandAllie wrote:Make all the jokes about brittany's that you want. Brittanys have won more championships than any other bread.

Please tell us more how great your brittnay's are.. I can't wait to hear how they are house broke and never bark.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I just have a lowly lab but she never has any trouble finding chukars. My brother had never hunted chukars until this year and he has found several coveys with an untrained lab/weimeraner mix. Maybe those brittanies ain't so grand.


----------



## JackandAllie (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, the house training took about a week. It was surprisingly easy. The barking is like any other issue. Discipline has taken care of that. 
The dogs did great on finding and pointing pheasants and quail. I don't think finding the chukars is as much of a dog issue as it me going to the right spot and knowing where to find them. This is my first season hunting upland game. I don't even know anyone else that hunts other than my brother that have to convince to go with me sometimes. The dogs are only 7 months old and I've never trained a dog before these. They were recommend as great starter dogs for someone thats new to dog training because they are very easy to train. That's definitely been true. That's been my experience with Brittanys. I'm having fun with the dogs and hunting so far. Isn't that what matters?


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

JackandAllie said:


> Well, the house training took about a week. It was surprisingly easy. The barking is like any other issue. Discipline has taken care of that.
> The dogs did great on finding and pointing pheasants and quail. I don't think finding the chukars is as much of a dog issue as it me going to the right spot and knowing where to find them. This is my first season hunting upland game. I don't even know anyone else that hunts other than my brother that have to convince to go with me sometimes. The dogs are only 7 months old and I've never trained a dog before these. They were recommend as great starter dogs for someone thats new to dog training because they are very easy to train. That's definitely been true. That's been my experience with Brittanys. I'm having fun with the dogs and hunting so far. Isn't that what matters?


I was just ribbin ya a little bro. I will talk to my brother he has a couple of spots he has been wanting to show me,maybe he won't mind if you tag along if you don't mind runnin your brits with a couple labs. My lab is my first dog also but she is awesome. Another question are you following your dogs or are you deciding which way to go? Something I learned early on with mine is I got into alot more birds if I followed her,also make sure when your hiking you are hiking into the wind it helps the dog with scenting the birds.


----------



## JackandAllie (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm good with some teasing. I would love to some other breeds work. Send me a PM if you want to hunt sometime.


----------

